# catfishing



## flathead (Apr 11, 2005)

Hey i was just wondering if any one could give me some advice where to go fishing on the ohio river, i was planning on going today and just was wondering if anyone had an idea of any good spots. I live in the cinncy area so i will be fishing somewhere in the markland pool and as of know i am thinking about fishing the mendhal dam. I've heard it is a good spot but never have fished it.
thanks Flathead


----------



## lark101_1999 (Apr 12, 2004)

they where hooking some blues at the dam 15 pounds mostly also post if your going from bank or boat others may be able to help u better


----------



## oxmos (Apr 13, 2005)

Is that dam by Neville? Might go there this weekend to fish if I can find the place. Will be bank fishing.


----------



## flathead (Apr 11, 2005)

Do you know what they were using to catch those blues? I will be fishing from the bank this week.......I was also considering fishing just off the Ohio River in either the Great or Little Miami Rivers? Any thoughts or ideas?


----------

